# 2015 Toro Snowmaster 724 QXE review



## NJHonda

I purchased Toro's new design 724 QXE in October 2015 and did not get a chance to use it until mid Jan 2016 due to a mild winter in NJ. It started in less then a second of cranking with the electric start and hummed to life. These Lorcin engines are smooth as silk. We got 22.5" of snow and at least 30" drifts. No break in for this machine, it went right into blowing the 22-30" snow without a whimper. It throws the snow at least 25-30' and moves along at a quick pace. The personal pace works great and if you grab the PP handle right, the front end does not raise up making sure you are scraping right down to the concrete. With the auger pulling you along and the drive wheels, this machine is unstoppable. The auger spinning at such a fast speed insures that clogs are not going to happen coming out of the chute. The joystick for controlling the chute outlet works well but takes some getting used to to make it do what you want sometimes. The machines sips gas at a pretty slow rate so you want be filling up for a while too. The beauty of this new design hybrid is that it looks like a two stage but is really a single stage. If you want a machine that can do more then a single stage but don't need a huge, heavy and slow moving two stage this is the machine for you. It fills the place solidly between a single stage and a two stage quite nicely. Nice job, Toro!


----------



## GoBlowSnow

great review!


----------



## micah68kj

I've been waiting to hear about this machine. Good job with your review.


----------



## 69ariens

After owning an old reo single I did not have much hope for these new singles but after watching all the new vids from the big storm I am very impressed. Thanks for the wright up.


----------



## Zavie

Glad to see Toro got it right. Nice review. This would be the prefect blower for my neighbor. It's great to see my first impressions of the machine were totally off base. In real life it looks like it can keep up with the big boys.


----------



## mikebby20

NJHonda. I live in Bucks County, PA. So pretty close. I'm very close to buying a new snowblower and had my heart set on a Toro 2 stage. My question: were you looking at the 2 stages also? I'm torn between the 824 QXE and 826 OXE. I feel like the 826 OXE if tougher and a machine that's more capable. Your thoughts?


----------



## BrooklynDaddy

mikebby20 said:


> ...I'm very close to buying a new snowblower and had my heart set on a Toro 2 stage. My question: were you looking at the 2 stages also? I'm torn between the 824 QXE and 826 OXE. I feel like the 826 OXE if tougher and a machine that's more capable. Your thoughts?


Look for a youtube video titled "Toro Snowmaster 724 broken belt replacement". The belly plate been removed showing off the plastic enclosed transmission and the other housing. 

I would be concerned on any maintenance or repairs that maybe needed in 10+ years. Recommend you spend a little more and consider a two stage blower with the old fashion transmission - you should be able to get more years out of it since the maintenance / repair should be easier (and cheaper). I would look for zerks fittting on the auger/impeller so it's easier to apply the annual greasing.


----------



## NJHonda

mikebby20 said:


> NJHonda. I live in Bucks County, PA. So pretty close. I'm very close to buying a new snowblower and had my heart set on a Toro 2 stage. My question: were you looking at the 2 stages also? I'm torn between the 824 QXE and 826 OXE. I feel like the 826 OXE if tougher and a machine that's more capable. Your thoughts?


Sorry I missed this.. This machine is just what I dreamed of. A 2 stage is too big and heavy to maneuver quickly and way too big to put away in the basement every summer like i do with this one. Trust me,. One your buy this machine you will never consider a 2 stage again unless you are in the egreat white north and 30" + are the norm. up to 15' inches and this 724 did not even bog last winter. This machine will last me 10-15 years no issue. Absolutely no need for a huge heavy 2 stage. Trust me on this. I have used many 2 stagers and this Toro is a dream to handle as compared to them. And watching that belt change vid, itys a 15 minute job. Easy. And its a huge belt so don't expect to be replacing it for quite a while


----------



## garthg

Thanks for the review.


----------



## IslandMan54

I bought the Toro 824 last year, I've been a big Toro fan for years. Dry powdery snow, blasts right thru, clears down to the pavement, no issues at all. Here on Long Island,NY we occasionally get wet snow and as long as it's "virgin" on the ground, the machine had no issues. Trying to deal with the piles at the end of the driveways from the plows, the shoes just lift the blower up over it and you can't clear down to the pavement. So, if you always have light fluffy flakes, it's an excellent machine.


----------



## leonz

Use fluid film on the paddles they will dig right in and you can take half cuts and destroy the
END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER. When you throw the crap in the direction the plow is going you quickly feed the moat monsters and reduce the buildup on the opposing side so the plow does not push the salt laden crap back on your driveway.

By making your first pass down to the end of the driveway you can get rid of the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER in several passes and then you will only have fresh snow with no salt in it to get rid of and the fresh snow helps flush the salt out of the snow blower/snow thrower.


----------



## IslandMan54

I've not heard of fluid film before, could you provide a link or some info please?


----------



## leonz

Here is a link to their home page.

www.fluid-film.com


You can purchase it at a NAPA store outlet or a JD dealer.

It is best to keep the Aerosol cans warm so that you can shake them up quickly to use the spray to coat things like the chute and spout when working to clear the white crap out.


----------



## IslandMan54

Thanks for the info, I'll check it out.


----------

